# Black Magic's Custom OSN set-up



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Got a few more lines to polish up, I'll post pics of it in the morning


----------



## jessie

:thumbsup:


----------



## 805-OXNARD-SUR

NICE WORK HOMIES :thumbsup:


----------



## beanerman

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 17 2009, 08:14 PM~15696890
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a few more lines to polish up, I'll post pics of it in the morning
> *


 :biggrin: :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## stevie d

yeah not bad i guess :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Gabe ,got your message, I'm glad you like it homie. :biggrin: Sorry for the minor delay ,but want it to go out rite the first time....O.J will hit ya in the morning


----------



## BIG RANDY

:nicoderm: THATS WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT GABE, THE ICING ON YOUR BIG ASS CAKE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RANDY

:wave: HEY GABE HERE IS THE LINK TO THE VENTURA COUNTY CAR CLUB COUNCIL

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=507096


----------



## 805-OXNARD-SUR

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ice64berg

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 17 2009, 10:14 PM~15696890
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a few more lines to polish up, I'll post pics of it in the morning
> *


looks nice ... classic look and modern performance ... and polished chromed up to boot!


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 17 2009, 11:14 PM~15696890
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a few more lines to polish up, I'll post pics of it in the morning
> *



bad ass !!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Not bad brah!


----------



## KAKALAK

:wow:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_sup homies..if you need somthing custom built hit us up... ron dont sit in a office.. he's out in the shop working & fabricating custom part's..unlike the other hydraulic shop's that claim to be the best.. so for that custom show set up to the street's we got what you need..hit us up..1-866-magic-33.. _


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## Big_Money

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Nov 18 2009, 05:43 AM~15700760
> *bad ass !!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THATS WHAT I'M TALKIN BOUT.....
ALL CLEAN.....


----------



## pipiz13

bad ass ron!


----------



## alex4829

sick shit :cheesy:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Thanx homies for all the great response....I glad to see a fee people like to see different styles of set-ups :biggrin: 

Here is one of the completed kits, it belongs to Galen from Fl.


----------



## tkustomstx

Badass work


----------



## racerboy

looks familiar ron! i dig the OSN!!!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 18 2009, 07:59 PM~15707857
> *looks familiar ron! i dig the OSN!!!
> *


you better, you got 4 of them..... O.J said you figured out the solenoid problem, what was it


----------



## magoo

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 18 2009, 06:38 PM~15707602
> *Thanx homies for all the great response....I glad to see a fee people like to see different styles of set-ups :biggrin:
> 
> Here is one of the completed kits, it belongs to Galen from Fl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: Looks....Swaaaaaeeeeet!


----------



## grounded4now

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 18 2009, 08:38 PM~15707602
> *Thanx homies for all the great response....I glad to see a fee people like to see different styles of set-ups :biggrin:
> 
> Here is one of the completed kits, it belongs to Galen from Fl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That's what I'm talkin about!!!!!!  :biggrin: Can't wait to get them in, too bad I'll have to wait a bit to put them to work since the car is still in resto.


----------



## Windex

How much is it for an oldschool new 2 pump setup?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Nov 19 2009, 05:21 PM~15717547
> *How much is it for an oldschool new 2 pump setup?
> *


There is a 1000 different way to do it....What kind of dumps, resevoir and how many dumps, what kinda slo-down


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 18 2009, 06:38 PM~15707602
> *Thanx homies for all the great response....I glad to see a fee people like to see different styles of set-ups :biggrin:
> 
> Here is one of the completed kits, it belongs to Galen from Fl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



this one reminds me of mine looks real good keep it up BMH family  :biggrin:


----------



## Windex

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 19 2009, 06:26 PM~15719042
> *There is a 1000 different way to do it....What kind of dumps, resevoir and how many dumps, what kinda slo-down
> *


just wondering whats included on the:
"0ld school new complete w/adel-II (w/s) $895.00"
on your site was about :biggrin:


----------



## streetking

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Nov 19 2009, 08:44 PM~15719956
> *just wondering whats included on the:
> "0ld school new complete w/adel-II (w/s) $895.00"
> on your site was about :biggrin:
> *


X2!


----------



## SERIOUS

nice work BLACK MAGIC


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Nov 19 2009, 06:44 PM~15719956
> *just wondering whats included on the:
> "0ld school new complete w/adel-II (w/s) $895.00"
> on your site was about :biggrin:
> *


complete pump with water facuet slo-down and single adel-II dumps Ball style tank,hardlined return,all chrome and polished


----------



## Windex

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Nov 20 2009, 09:27 PM~15732735
> *complete pump with water facuet slo-down and single adel-II dumps Ball style tank,hardlined return,all chrome and polished
> *


  Thanks


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Nov 20 2009, 09:39 PM~15732220
> *nice work BLACK MAGIC
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## love_machine

roni


my pm bro did u ship it ? the 2 part


----------



## flaked85

NICE SET-UP HOMIE


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_sup homie's..if you need sum parts hit us up..we got everything in stock ready to go..1-866-magic-33  



we also will be having holiday special's coming soon_


----------



## stevie d

sup perminator x :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 23 2009, 03:25 PM~15756665
> *sup perminator x :biggrin:
> *


SSSSSSSSSSUP SSSSSSSSSTEVIE :h5:


----------



## love_machine

> _Originally posted by love_machine_@Nov 23 2009, 05:05 AM~15747060
> *roni
> my pm bro did u ship it ? the 2 part
> *




:uh: :uh:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:cheesy:


----------



## Cruising Ink

clean set ups :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_sup homies..if you need somthing custom built hit us up... ron dont sit in a office.. he's out in the shop working & fabricating custom part's..unlike the other hydraulic shop's that claim to be the best.. so for that custom show set up to the street's we got what you need..hit us up..1-866-magic-33.. _

:cheesy:


----------



## DJ-ROY

Custom whammy bling set to Amsterdam please {Red light district  } :worship:


----------



## langeberg

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Aug 11 2010, 10:27 PM~18285514
> *Custom whammy bling set to Amsterdam please {Red light district   } :worship:
> *


SUP ROY


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 17 2009, 08:14 PM~15696890
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a few more lines to polish up, I'll post pics of it in the morning
> *


 :wow: nice! 

any install pics.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

ttt :ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## Justin-Az

How much does this cost for a simple up/down system?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 19 2010, 02:03 AM~18350440
> *How much does this cost for a simple up/down system?
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 18 2009, 09:38 PM~15707602
> *Thanx homies for all the great response....I glad to see a fee people like to see different styles of set-ups :biggrin:
> 
> Here is one of the completed kits, it belongs to Galen from Fl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mas shiney :wow:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Got a few more lines to polish up, I'll post pics of it in the morning


----------



## streetrider

> _sup homies..if you need somthing custom built hit us up... ron dont sit in a office.. he's out in the shop working & fabricating custom part's..unlike the other hydraulic shop's that claim to be the best..  so for that custom show set up to the street's we got what you need..hit us up..1-866-magic-33.. _
> 
> :cheesy:


:wave: * I will be bacc in the states soon.....you give a military discount ?* :dunno: 








[/quote]


----------



## streetrider




----------



## Airborne

> :wave: * I will be bacc in the states soon.....you give a military discount ?* :dunno:


[/quote]
is that Al Faw?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> :wave: * I will be bacc in the states soon.....you give a military discount ?* :dunno:


[/quote]
you kno we look out for our military  hit us up when u back.. & thank's for serving our country :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_sup homies.. super show coming up jus around the corner.. we have everything in stock to fill all your orders.. you kno we always hella bizzy during that time.. you can pre order before & have it wait'n for you to pic it up  1-866-magic-33.. or my direct line 702-222-2112..or you can jus come by the shop as always :biggrin:_


----------



## B A B A__B O O E Y

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 27 2010, 11:43 AM~18421027
> *sup homies.. super show coming up jus around the corner.. we have everything in stock to fill all your orders.. you kno we always hella bizzy during that time.. you can pre order before & have it wait'n for you to pic it up  1-866-magic-33.. or my direct line 702-222-2112..or you can jus come by the shop as always :biggrin:
> *


MAJESTICS NORTH TEXAS GOT A BMH EQUIPPED 64 RAG THAT THEY WAITING TO BUST OUT WITH. COME ON WITH THAT TANK! :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

TTT:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_if you need parts hit us up 2day.. we will be closed this weekend until tue. 9-7-10..

have a safe labor day weekend :biggrin: _


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_sup homies.. super show coming up jus around the corner.. we have everything in stock to fill all your orders.. you kno we always hella bizzy during that time.. you can pre order before & have it wait'n for you to pic it up  1-866-magic-33.. or my direct line 702-222-2112..or you can jus come by the shop as always :biggrin:_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_sup homies.. super show coming up jus around the corner.. we have everything in stock to fill all your orders.. you kno we always hella bizzy during that time.. you can pre order before & have it wait'n for you to pic it up  1-866-magic-33.. or my direct line 702-222-2112..or you can jus come by the shop as always :biggrin:_


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Sep 17 2010, 02:17 PM~18592120
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_sup homies.. super show coming up jus around the corner.. we have everything in stock to fill all your orders.. you kno we always hella bizzy during that time.. you can pre order before & have it wait'n for you to pic it up  1-866-magic-33.. or my direct line 702-222-2112..or you can jus come by the shop as always :biggrin:_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:nicoderm:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_jus a few more days till the super show.. if you need to pick up parts you can pre order & have em wait'n on you to pic em up at the shop  .. or you can jus come by like alway's.. we'll be glad to see you.. thank's & have a safe trip to vegas.. :biggrin: _


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 17 2009, 10:14 PM~15696890
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a few more lines to polish up, I'll post pics of it in the morning
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THE WHAMMY TANK RAW???? CALL ME (904) 993-5962


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Oct 5 2010, 08:35 AM~18740051
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE WHAMMY TANK RAW????  CALL ME (904) 993-5962
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M




----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Oct 13 2010, 04:08 PM~18802759
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR ONE OF THESE TANKS RAW STEEL NOT CHROME


----------



## FOLSOM

i want one like this


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

ttt


----------



## Alex U Faka

Im check out your guys shop dis week..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:cheesy: ttt


----------



## THE REAL BIG M




----------



## FOLSOM

bad ass
do u have any pics about the last one??


----------



## TYTE9D

Top notch!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:cheesy:


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Nov 2 2010, 01:06 PM~18968316
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice.


----------



## TKeeby79

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 17 2009, 11:14 PM~15696890
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a few more lines to polish up, I'll post pics of it in the morning
> *



Nice work, Do you have pics of this set up or one like it in a car? How much would something like this run? Im looking for this OG look but with modern technology for my trey.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by TKeeby79_@Nov 12 2010, 11:35 AM~19051953
> *Nice work, Do you have pics of this set up or one like it in a car? How much would something like this run? Im looking for this OG look but with modern technology for my trey.
> *


pm sent


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_we are work'n to get the line back up.. but in the meantime..


please call 1-702-222-2112.. or 1-702-650-9451 :biggrin: thank's_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*OK FELLAS HERE IT IS......WE ARE HAVIN A BLACK MAGIC / BLACK FRIDAY SALE.....FRIDAY ONLY FROM 11A-7P EVERYTHING IN STOCK AT THE SHOP 20% OFF CASH OVER THE COUNTER SALES AND 15% OFF CREDIT CARD SALES OR PHONE ORDERS......HOW IS THAT FOR GIVIN BACK TO THE COMMUNITY* :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> *OK FELLAS & THE LADIES HERE IT IS......WE ARE HAVIN A BLACK MAGIC / BLACK FRIDAY SALE.....FRIDAY ONLY FROM 11A-7P EVERYTHING IN STOCK AT THE SHOP 20% OFF CASH OVER THE COUNTER SALES AND 15% OFF CREDIT CARD SALES OR PHONE ORDERS......HOW IS THAT FOR GIVIN BACK TO THE COMMUNITY* :biggrin:
> 
> so hit us up 702-222-2112 or 702-650-9451


----------



## Vayzfinest

Got anymore pics of these setups? Thought I seen a topic with ALOT more pics..?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_THANK'S FOR ALL YOUR ORDERS :biggrin: .. & TO THO'S THAT MIS'D IT :happysad: .. WE WILL BE HAVING X-MAS SPECIALS COMING SOON _


----------



## THE REAL BIG M




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

back in service.. 1-866-magic-33 :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 3 2010, 02:03 PM~19229743
> *back in service.. 1-866-magic-33 :biggrin:
> *


----------



## woeone23

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 18 2009, 05:38 PM~15707602
> *Thanx homies for all the great response....I glad to see a fee people like to see different styles of set-ups :biggrin:
> 
> Here is one of the completed kits, it belongs to Galen from Fl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Bling bling...damn that looks clean  flawless work there Ron....you buff and polish everything your self to a #8/mirror finish??


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by woeone23_@Dec 8 2010, 09:19 PM~19278777
> *Bling bling...damn that looks clean  flawless work there Ron....you buff and polish everything your self to a #8/mirror finish??
> *


thanks.. we try our best :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

ttt :0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

TTT :nicoderm:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Heres a setup ron did for us it came out badass.The plate and the hardlines and hold down are gonna get chrome plated,and fiberglassed panels are gonna be all around the set up it should be real nice when it';s all the way done.Thanks BMH for hooking us up with the kit.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:thumbsup:


----------



## H&MEURO

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 3 2010, 12:17 PM~19228987
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wow! thats nice just curious what a set up like that cost :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

pm sent


----------



## KAHUNA

OSN..... gotta love them badass setups!


----------



## V Boy 88

Shorty's Hydraulics 713 880-3119


----------



## V Boy 88

Shorty's Hydraulics 713 880-3119
Veterano Pompes


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:uh:  :werd:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

Suburban Swingin said:


> Heres a setup ron did for us it came out badass.The plate and the hardlines and hold down are gonna get chrome plated,and fiberglassed panels are gonna be all around the set up it should be real nice when it';s all the way done.Thanks BMH for hooking us up with the kit.


Hey the Whammy tank in these pictures, what is the cost, it is just big enough for what I need


----------



## THE REAL BIG M




----------



## eriks66

THE REAL BIG M said:


>


HEY BRO AM LOOKING TO UPGRADE ON HYDRAULICS ON A 66 IMPALA HOW MUCH FOR A SETUP LIKE THIS


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Nice set up Bmh fam


----------



## Don Pedro

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

eriks66 said:


> HEY BRO AM LOOKING TO UPGRADE ON HYDRAULICS ON A 66 IMPALA HOW MUCH FOR A SETUP LIKE THIS


pm sent


----------



## Don Pedro

Dam perm thats whats missing in our inventory. A OSN would look good on our shelves.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Don Pedro said:


> Dam perm thats whats missing in our inventory. A OSN would look good on our shelves.


yes it would player :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

pm how much for setup as in upper pic lmk


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


> pm how much for setup as in upper pic lmk


pm sent


----------



## magoo

BUMP!


----------



## Juiced500

M, It's James with the OSN being built, put up pictures of mine when it's back from the polisher!

Thanks Homie!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Juiced500 said:


> M, It's James with the OSN being built, put up pictures of mine when it's back from the polisher!
> 
> Thanks Homie!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Juiced500

Any updates M?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Juiced500 said:


> Any updates M?


will post pics soon...


----------



## Juiced500

Today?


----------



## Juiced500

today?!


----------



## Juiced500

bummmmmp.


----------



## Juiced500

killing meeeee! lol. any updates? I hate calling the shop.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

]


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Juiced500 said:


> killing meeeee! lol. any updates? I hate calling the shop.


sup homie.. we jus got back from the lowrider show in LA.. as soon as we get go'n ill see bout post'n sum pics:biggrin:


----------



## Juiced500

sweet, thanks! look forward to it.

how was the show?


----------



## Juiced500

any updates on my stuff? any pictures? haha!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## sand1

more picssssssssssss


----------



## daoriginator64

black magic osn been standing up to my test. shits works great! heres my ride!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

daoriginator64 said:


> black magic osn been standing up to my test. shits works great! heres my ride!


:thumbsup:


----------



## sand1

:dunno:


----------



## sand1

osn pics please


----------



## daoriginator64

and i jus redid my setup but i havent installed it


----------



## sand1




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

sand1 said:


>


how much in chrome


----------



## sand1

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


> how much in chrome


thats a aircraft setup i used it to refrence it to see if they can come close to lookin the same


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

gAWWD DAMN whut Up Ron!! Merry x mas


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


> how much in chrome


pm sent


----------



## 64Rag

Here's my setup Black Magic built for me. My self and a couple of the members from PREMACY CAR CLUB did the install. Very happy with it. Thanks again!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

64Rag said:


> Here's my setup Black Magic built for me. My self and a couple of the members from PREMACY CAR CLUB did the install. Very happy with it. Thanks again!


:thumbsup:


----------



## magoo

Bump!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

RIDERCHRONICLES said:


> gAWWD DAMN whut Up Ron!! Merry x mas


What's crackin Playa



64Rag said:


> Here's my setup Black Magic built for me. My self and a couple of the members from PREMACY CAR CLUB did the install. Very happy with it. Thanks again!


Set-up looks killa



sand1 said:


> thats a aircraft setup i used it to reference it to see if they can come close to lookin the same


Yes Nice AIRCRAFT set up... But these are our OSN, we are just going for a different look, not copying ...Opening up options.

like chevy redoing the camaro, looks kinda the same ,but new technology and with a bit of performance.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Here's something I played around with today.










I ported the suction to the face of the gear
















Also grooved the adapter plate ,gave it the finned look.

















I also didn't like the look of all the hardline nuts, So I tig welded some custom "boss" to tube adapters


----------



## MIDNITE510

How much for a setup like this go for?


----------



## lowbird

Thats Killer! You have any pics of the OGTW fat cylinders you mentioned earlier in this post? ......



BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Here's something I played around with today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ported the suction to the face of the gear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also grooved the adapter plate ,gave it the finned look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also didn't like the look of all the hardline nuts, So I tig welded some custom "boss" to tube adapters


----------



## sand1

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Here's something I played around with today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ported the suction to the face of the gear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also grooved the adapter plate ,gave it the finned look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also didn't like the look of all the hardline nuts, So I tig welded some custom "boss" to tube adapters


now thats old school


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Here's something I played around with today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ported the suction to the face of the gear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also grooved the adapter plate ,gave it the finned look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also didn't like the look of all the hardline nuts, So I tig welded some custom "boss" to tube adapters


WHATS THE TICKET ON SOMETHING LIKE THESE ? JUST LIKE DA PIC


----------



## magoo

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Here's something I played around with today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ported the suction to the face of the gear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also grooved the adapter plate ,gave it the finned look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also didn't like the look of all the hardline nuts, So I tig welded some custom "boss" to tube adapters


Set up looks bad ass Ron! Love that look brutha........ BMH taking it to another level for 2012


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

MIDNITE510 said:


> How much for a setup like this go for?


1200$ jus like the pic 



CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> WHATS THE TICKET ON SOMETHING LIKE THESE ? JUST LIKE DA PIC


1200$ jus like the pic


----------



## Don Pedro

_What up Big Perm! Hope you and the boys had a good holiday. _


----------



## cesar garcia

THE REAL BIG M said:


> _sup homies..if you need somthing custom built hit us up... ron dont sit in a office.. he's out in the shop working & fabricating custom part's..unlike the other hydraulic shop's that claim to be the best.. so for that custom show set up to the street's we got what you need..hit us up..1-866-magic-33.. _


:h5:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Don Pedro said:


> _What up Big Perm! Hope you and the boys had a good holiday. _


thanks pedro.. it was a nice break :guns:



cesar garcia said:


> :h5:


:wave:


----------



## PHUKET

*THANKS PERM GOT MY STUFF TODAY*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

PHUKET said:


> *THANKS PERM GOT MY STUFF TODAY*


:thumbsup:


----------



## HND_Loco

THE REAL BIG M said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:


----------



## milian70

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Got a few more lines to polish up, I'll post pics of it in the morning


Clean work..


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

This picture shows operation of release

























I think I'm going to re dign the handle to look more O.G








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________
*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_sup homies..if you need somthing custom built hit us up... ron dont sit in a office.. he's out in the shop working & fabricating custom part's..unlike the other hydraulic shop's that claim to be the best.. so for that custom show set up to the street's we got what you need..hit us up..1-866-magic-33.. _


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Here's something I played around with today.










I ported the suction to the face of the gear
















Also grooved the adapter plate ,gave it the finned look.

















I also didn't like the look of all the hardline nuts, So I tig welded some custom "boss" to tube adapters


----------



## magoo

BUMP!.......


----------



## magoo

magoo said:


> BUMP!.......[/QUOTE
> 
> U whooo


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## Don Pedro

Show's right around the corner!









Originally Posted by *Don Pedro*  











*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________
*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*


​


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Here's something I played around with today.










I ported the suction to the face of the gear
















Also grooved the adapter plate ,gave it the finned look.

















I also didn't like the look of all the hardline nuts, So I tig welded some custom "boss" to tube adapters


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:run:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

ttt


----------



## charles85

:nicoderm:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:cheesy:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Im thinking of getting one of them for my other rides.


----------



## flaked85

I HAVE 2 OF THEM BAD ASS MOFOS HEADING MY WAY ANYDAY NOW FOR MY 66 IMPALA


----------



## Hannibal Lector

So jealous.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

flaked85 said:


> I HAVE 2 OF THEM BAD ASS MOFOS HEADING MY WAY ANYDAY NOW FOR MY 66 IMPALA


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Here's something I played around with today.










I ported the suction to the face of the gear
















Also grooved the adapter plate ,gave it the finned look.

















I also didn't like the look of all the hardline nuts, So I tig welded some custom "boss" to tube adapters


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

]

















Got a few more lines to polish up, I'll post pics of it in the morning


----------



## Backyard Hitters Kustoms

jus hitting you guys up can you pm me the tracking number for my second order? thanks


----------



## lacon13

*pump*

With a complete pump with one dump and another with two dumps. Raw with chrome motors. Could you quote me a price. Thanks


----------



## flaked85

SUP HOMIES HOW'S THE OSN SET UP COMING ALONG.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

I seen ur set up. Looking sexxxy. Lol.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Backyard Hitters Kustoms said:


> jus hitting you guys up can you pm me the tracking number for my second order? thanks


:thumbsup:



lacon13 said:


> With a complete pump with one dump and another with two dumps. Raw with chrome motors. Could you quote me a price. Thanks


pm sent 



flaked85 said:


> SUP HOMIES HOW'S THE OSN SET UP COMING ALONG.


:chuck:


----------



## flaked85

:chuck:


??????????


----------



## Don Pedro

_T T T_


----------



## Don Pedro

*T T T *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

flaked85 said:


> :chuck:
> 
> 
> ??????????


no wories.. i jus ment we do'n like 100 things at once.. we got you :thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85

THE REAL BIG M said:


> no wories.. i jus ment we do'n like 100 things at once.. we got you :thumbsup:


YEAH I SAW SOME PICS OF MY REAR PUMP THIS WEEKEND FROM OJ.LOOKIN SWEET.TTT BMH


----------



## Don Pedro

[h=2]







[/h]*That's Right Roll'n Videos has teamed up with Oreilly Auto Parts to bring you the second annual custom car show! its going down April 29th 2012 at Oreilly on 59th Ave and Camel back RD (5858 W Camel back Rd Glendale,AZ 85301)! Awards for all classes. There will be bouncers for the Kids. you know we have to do a car hop! raffles will be going on all day. Live DJ(DJ Mid nite) in the mix!! Subway will be doing $5 meal deals the day of the show! so come on out with your ride and family to this event and have a good time! i hope to see you there!!!* 










*This show is sponsored by:*
*Oreilly Auto Parts
Subway
Circle K
Burger King
In The Streets Magazine
LFDY Graffix
Swing Custom Engraving
Cheetahs Gentalmens Club
Intruders Car Club
602 Auto Sports
Stereo Joe
DaVinci Designs
Raw Dog Customs
Big Boy Tires
Fish Designs
Street Life Customs
Sound Image
Tattoo Empire
Elite Auto Customs
Bradley Academy
Auto Culture
Joe 'pep' Guzman
Hellion Ind
more sponsors to come.......

*


----------



## HeartBraker79

~RO DANNY~ said:


> this one reminds me of mine looks real good keep it up BMH family  :biggrin:


How much for a kit like this just two pump though thanks


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

HeartBraker79 said:


> How much for a kit like this just two pump though thanks


pm sent


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*take a look back thru the pages to check out our new products..*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:cheesy:


----------



## CJAY

THE REAL BIG M said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a few more lines to polish up, I'll post pics of it in the morning




*PERM PLEASE SHOOT ME A PM WITH THE COST OF THIS SET UP........CHROME JUST LIKE THIS HOMIE THANKS! TTT*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

CJAY said:


> *PERM PLEASE SHOOT ME A PM WITH THE COST OF THIS SET UP........CHROME JUST LIKE THIS HOMIE THANKS! TTT*


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*take a look back thru the pages to check out our new products..*


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

I got some killer set-ups we gonna post tomarrow....Killin these fools


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Looks good bro. u must be hella busy especially with super show around the corner


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> I got some killer set-ups we gonna post tomarrow....Killin these fools


here is a lil sneek peek.. 



Here a O.G style set-up we are doing for the homie here in L.V Gonna bust it out for super show.


































Had to custom make the pressure adapter.The adapter is going to get diamond cutband the lines need to be polished, gonna be a bad ass s3 pump setup when its done


----------



## steve 67 impala

:thumbsup:



THE REAL BIG M said:


> here is a lil sneek peek..
> 
> 
> 
> Here a O.G style set-up we are doing for the homie here in L.V Gonna bust it out for super show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to custom make the pressure adapter.The adapter is going to get diamond cutband the lines need to be polished, gonna be a bad ass s3 pump setup when its done


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*supper show jus around the corner.:run:.

you can call to place your order if you want to pick it up at the shop before the show..

or you can jus come by to get what you need like always.:biggrin:. 

1-866-magic-33*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*IT'S OFFICIAL..

THE AFTER HOP HAS BEEN MOVED 

TO THE UNION PLAZA

CASINO/HOTEL

1 MAIN ST.LAS VEGAS,NV 89101

SO SEE YOU ALL THERE

MONDAY THE 15TH OF OCTOBER...

2PM TO MIDNITE.. 5$ TO GET IN

FOOD & DRINKS WILL BE FOR SALE..

AND PLEASE LEAVE ALL THE DRAMA AT HOME.. 

SECURITY WILL BE STRICKLY INFORCED..*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*take a look back thru the pages to check out our new products..*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*jus want to say thanks for the love & support.:biggrin:.

it was so nice to see old & new friends.:h5:.

with out you there would be no us.:thumbsup:.* 

*BMH*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

uffin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

here is a lil sneek peek.. 



Here a O.G style set-up we are doing for the homie here in L.V Gonna bust it out for super show.


































Had to custom make the pressure adapter.The adapter is going to get diamond cutband the lines need to be polished, gonna be a bad ass s3 pump setup when its done[/QUOTE]

_*took 1st place best hydraulics in the las vegas super show*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS

:thumbsup:uffin::420:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Cant go wrong with BMH crew


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:nicoderm:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## Brycali63

Redoing the 63 after 8 years and I have been wanting to do aset up like this. Ron and the crew I wish I could catch y'all durin biz hours. Y'all always have damn good quality parts. Some may say shut cause I chose a Bel over an Impala but I just wanted to be a little different and be Me but damn I love the lines of this body.


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Brycali63 said:


> Redoing the 63 after 8 years and I have been wanting to do aset up like this. Ron and the crew I wish I could catch y'all durin biz hours. Y'all always have damn good quality parts. Some may say shut cause I chose a Bel over an Impala but I just wanted to be a little different and be Me but damn I love the lines of this body.


thanks homie we try to do our best.. but yea hit us up.. mon. - fri. 10-7.. 1-866-magic-33.. or 1-702-222-2112.. if you cant get threw jus leave a message we will call you back :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:cheesy: sup homies.. take a few mins to go back thru the topic to checkout some of our osn set ups :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

x-mas jus around the corner.. tell santa to get your orders in


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:rtrd


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:tongue:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

x-mas jus around the corner.. tell santa to get your orders in


----------



## hstntx713

~RO DANNY~ said:


> this one reminds me of mine looks real good keep it up BMH family  :biggrin:


Wats the ticket on a 3 pump set up like that already hardlined ready to go. Dont need a whole kit just new set up to put in.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

hstntx713 said:


> Wats the ticket on a 3 pump set up like that already hardlined ready to go. Dont need a whole kit just new set up to put in.


thats a 3pump compitition set up..1845$ jus like you see in the pic.. but thats for the complete kit..its jus a few more bucks for the complete kit.. because when you break it down & piece it together its way more exspensive.. so getting it as a kit is a way better deal


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

Whole fuck! someone hand me a towel. Killin it!!! OG


----------



## hstntx713

THE REAL BIG M said:


> thats a 3pump compitition set up..1845$ jus like you see in the pic.. but thats for the complete kit..its jus a few more bucks for the complete kit.. because when you break it down & piece it together its way more exspensive.. so getting it as a kit is a way better deal


Aready thats cool with me bro. Good deal, ima be piken up a set up from you soon. Do yall sell drive shaft with slip yoke aready installed and ballanced for 1984 307 cutlass


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Thanx homies for all the great response....I glad to see a fee people like to see different styles of set-ups :biggrin:
> 
> Here is one of the completed kits, it belongs to Galen from Fl.


What would the cost of this setup be.. with LV image dumps and everything just the way it is in the pic.. I would only need the pumps plumbed and ready to go.. nothing else


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

hstntx713 said:


> Aready thats cool with me bro. Good deal, ima be piken up a set up from you soon. Do yall sell drive shaft with slip yoke aready installed and ballanced for 1984 307 cutlass


we dont do it without the car being here.. but we can sale you the parts 200$ plus ship'n



DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE said:


> What would the cost of this setup be.. with LV image dumps and everything just the way it is in the pic.. I would only need the pumps plumbed and ready to go.. nothing else


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_sup homies..if you need somthing custom built hit us up... ron dont sit in a office.. he's out in the shop working & fabricating custom part's..unlike the other hydraulic shop's that claim to be the best.. so for that custom show set up to the street's we got what you need..hit us up..1-866-magic-33.. _


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE

THE REAL BIG M said:


> _sup homies..if you need somthing custom built hit us up... ron dont sit in a office.. he's out in the shop working & fabricating custom part's..unlike the other hydraulic shop's that claim to be the best.. so for that custom show set up to the street's we got what you need..hit us up..1-866-magic-33.. _


I have to say The Real Big M is very helpful and is willing to make it happen.. very good guy and company to deal with.. excited to have a custom Black magic setup in my trunk!! Thanks.. cant wait!! :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE said:


> I have to say The Real Big M is very helpful and is willing to make it happen.. very good guy and company to deal with.. excited to have a custom Black magic setup in my trunk!! Thanks.. cant wait!! :thumbsup:


thanks homie.:biggrin:. im glad i could help you out.:cheesy:. thanks for your order..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

this is jus some of the custom setups we do here at BMH..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*bump er*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## bigjuanestiloryder

THE REAL BIG M said:


> this is jus some of the custom setups we do here at BMH..


How much does a set up like this run P/m me!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

bigjuanestiloryder said:


> How much does a set up like this run P/m me!


pm sent :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_sup homies..if you need somthing custom built hit us up... ron dont sit in a office.. he's out in the shop working & fabricating custom part's..unlike the other hydraulic shop's that claim to be the best.. so for that custom show set up to the street's we got what you need..hit us up..1-866-magic-33.. _


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:nicoderm:


----------



## NYC68droptop

THE REAL BIG M said:


> :nicoderm:



clear your pm box i need to place a order


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

NYC68droptop said:


> clear your pm box i need to place a order


done.. back to zero :facepalm:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## DYNO13

ttt


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:cheesy:


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO

Just got my 2 pump set up today! Looks great. Better than I expected! I cant wait to put it in my 48 Fleetline!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_sup homies..if you need somthing custom built hit us up... ron dont sit in a office.. he's out in the shop working & fabricating custom part's..unlike the other hydraulic shop's that claim to be the best.. so for that custom show set up to the street's we got what you need..hit us up..1-866-magic-33.. _


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

SANTO_DIABLO said:


> Just got my 2 pump set up today! Looks great. Better than I expected! I cant wait to put it in my 48 Fleetline!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay

THE REAL BIG M said:


> _sup homies..if you need somthing custom built hit us up... ron dont sit in a office.. he's out in the shop working & fabricating custom part's..unlike the other hydraulic shop's that claim to be the best.. so for that custom show set up to the street's we got what you need..hit us up..1-866-magic-33.. _[/QUOTE
> :thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

]

















heres jus a sample of some osn set up


----------



## THE REAL BIG M




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:naughty:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:rimshot:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Here's something I played around with today.










I ported the suction to the face of the gear
















Also grooved the adapter plate ,gave it the finned look.

















I also didn't like the look of all the hardline nuts, So I tig welded some custom "boss" to tube adapters








[

this is our vintage series... starts at 1250$ as seen in pic..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:run:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:rimshot:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Here's something I played around with today.










I ported the suction to the face of the gear
















Also grooved the adapter plate ,gave it the finned look.

















I also didn't like the look of all the hardline nuts, So I tig welded some custom "boss" to tube adapters








[

this is our vintage series... starts at 1250$ as seen in pic..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:around:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## NYC68droptop




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_sup homies..if you need somthing custom built hit us up... ron dont sit in a office.. he's out in the shop working & fabricating custom part's..unlike the other hydraulic shop's that claim to be the best.. so for that custom show set up to the street's we got what you need..hit us up..1-866-magic-33.. _


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Here's something I played around with today.










I ported the suction to the face of the gear
















Also grooved the adapter plate ,gave it the finned look.

















I also didn't like the look of all the hardline nuts, So I tig welded some custom "boss" to tube adapters








[

this is our vintage series... starts at 1250$ as seen in pic..


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY

THE REAL BIG M said:


> _sup homies..if you need somthing custom built hit us up... ron dont sit in a office.. he's out in the shop working & fabricating custom part's..unlike the other hydraulic shop's that claim to be the best.. so for that custom show set up to the street's we got what you need..hit us up..1-866-magic-33.. _


A big shout out to Ron from St. Louis Finest C.C.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

STLPINKCUTTY said:


> A big shout out to Ron from St. Louis Finest C.C.


:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:naughty:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Here's something I played around with today.










I ported the suction to the face of the gear
















Also grooved the adapter plate ,gave it the finned look.

















I also didn't like the look of all the hardline nuts, So I tig welded some custom "boss" to tube adapters








[

this is our vintage series... starts at 1250$ as seen in pic..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

]
View attachment 631110
[


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:nicoderm:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## raiderhater719

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Thanx homies for all the great response....I glad to see a fee people like to see different styles of set-ups :biggrin:
> 
> Here is one of the completed kits, it belongs to Galen from Fl.


How much for a complete setup exactly like this but with water faucet slow downs? How long does it take to have this ready to ship? PM me please.....


----------



## A&R

THE REAL BIG M said:


> Here's something I played around with today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ported the suction to the face of the gear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also grooved the adapter plate ,gave it the finned look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also didn't like the look of all the hardline nuts, So I tig welded some custom "boss" to tube adapters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> this is our vintage series... starts at 1250$ as seen in pic..


u have those ready to ship


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

raiderhater719 said:


> How much for a complete setup exactly like this but with water faucet slow downs? How long does it take to have this ready to ship? PM me please.....


pm sent


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*jus want to say thanks to **franks hydraulics
our new phx. area distributor.. hit him up for all your black magic hydraulics** parts.. 
fully stocked ready for all your hyd. needs..
602-690-6555*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:naughty:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Heres a pic for the Homie in Hawaii , As you requested


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

got some more pics coming soon


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Looks good.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*you need somthing custom built hit us up..

from street to full show set up we do it all..*


----------



## DIPN714

:wave:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*you need somthing custom built hit us up..

from street to full show set up we do it all..*


----------



## Glassed Out

THE REAL BIG M said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres jus a sample of some osn set up


What does a setup like this cost?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Glassed Out said:


> What does a setup like this cost?


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*you need somthing custom built hit us up..

from street to full show set up we do it all..*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*you need somthing custom built hit us up..

from street to full show set up we do it all..*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:nicoderm:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

]

















heres jus a sample of some osn set up


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*super show jus around the corner.:run:. make sure to get your orders in.:inout:. we get really bizy this time of year.:chuck:. hope to see you all out here for the super show.:biggrin:. come see us at shop or stop by the both at the show.:cheesy:. you can pre pay to pic up your parts at shop or show.. have a safe trip.:cheesy:. see you soon.:h5:.

1-866-magic-33 BMH*


----------



## El Gato Negro

THE REAL BIG M said:


> here is a lil sneek peek..
> 
> 
> 
> Here a O.G style set-up we are doing for the homie here in L.V Gonna bust it out for super show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to custom make the pressure adapter.The adapter is going to get diamond cutband the lines need to be polished, gonna be a bad ass s3 pump setup when its done


 bad azz :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

]

















heres jus a sample of some osn set up


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*just a couple days to go :run:.. pre pay for your orders to pic up before the show at the shop.. or at the show..

black magic hydraulics 1-866-magic-33..*


----------



## ICEE*63

THE REAL BIG M said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres jus a sample of some osn set up


This one tank enraved


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

ICEE*63 said:


> This one tank enraved


ill see what it would be to do it..:biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

gonna need a quote for the 1 tank 2 pump setup that u recently posted. going in a 65 vert.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

]

















heres jus a sample of some osn set up


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ugh:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:around:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:cheesy:


----------



## 75HouseofGlass

very NICE WORK!!!
thats why i order my shit from you!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

75HouseofGlass said:


> very NICE WORK!!!
> thats why i order my shit from you!


why thank you sir.. :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

]:wave:
*****
:h5:
**********
:h5: :h5:
***************
:h5::h5::h5:
********************
:h5::h5::h5::h5:

_*
we will be closed dec. 25th-29th 
open on the 30th-31st
& closed again from the 1st-5th..

merry x-mas to all & have a happy & safe new year.. black magic hydraulics*_


----------



## Toonz505

:h5:thanks for the wishbone love it merry x mas to u guys..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Toonz505 said:


> :h5:thanks for the wishbone love it merry x mas to u guys..


:h5:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

]

















heres jus a sample of some osn set up


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

THE REAL BIG M said:


> *you need somthing custom built hit us up..
> 
> from street to full show set up we do it all..*


Do u offer a motor that looks like the aircraft motors? Or a motor with cooling fins on the case of the motor, something to add that old school/ industrial flavor to it?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

64_EC_STYLE said:


> Do u offer a motor that looks like the aircraft motors? Or a motor with cooling fins on the case of the motor, something to add that old school/ industrial flavor to it?


we dont offer nothing like that.. be we got bullet end caps that we use on the vintage serries set ups..95$ polished 70$ reg,


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

]

















heres jus a sample of some osn set up


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

]

















heres jus a sample of some osn set up


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*we jus got back into town from the kentucy.. had some car trouble along the way back.. oj been hold'n it down for us while we was gone.. but he was the only 1 here.. so please allow for some extra time on your orders.. & for thos that could not get thru please give us a call back.. thanks for your understanding.. BMH*


----------



## Glassed Out

THE REAL BIG M said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres jus a sample of some osn set up


Can u pm me a quote for one like this but raw, no chrome or polish?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Glassed Out said:


> Can u pm me a quote for one like this but raw, no chrome or polish?


pm sent:shocked:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

just put my order in, can't wait to get it.. Black Magic has always taken care of me and i can't wait to see their quality products...


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

RALPH_DOGG said:


> just put my order in, can't wait to get it.. Black Magic has always taken care of me and i can't wait to see their quality products...


thanks homie.. hey give me a call at the shop. 1-866-magic-33 :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

THE REAL BIG M said:


> thanks homie.. hey give me a call at the shop. 1-866-magic-33 :biggrin:


:thumbsup:
:thumbsup:
:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## OVERRATED

~RO DANNY~ said:


> this one reminds me of mine looks real good keep it up BMH family  :biggrin:


How much for something like this pm plz


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

OVERRATED said:


> How much for something like this pm plz


pm sent


----------



## chuy65

I called and didn't get a message. What's the best way to get a hold of you guys?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

chuy65 said:


> I called and didn't get a message. What's the best way to get a hold of you guys?


sorry homie.:happysad:. were hella bizy :run:.. but yea got your order for the single tank upgrade.:thumbsup:.


----------



## chuy65

THE REAL BIG M said:


> sorry homie.:happysad:. were hella bizy :run:.. but yea got your order for the single tank upgrade.:thumbsup:.


:thumbsup: thanks.....i have a feeling i'm going to hurt some feelings with this setup.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

whats going on black magic family… hows the set up coming along homie…???


----------



## showtimeduecerag

H&MEURO said:


> wow! thats nice just curious what a set up like that cost :cheesy:


how much for this set up in chrome 2 dumps.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

showtimeduecerag said:


> how much for this set up in chrome 2 dumps.


jus like the pic but two dumps only 3400$


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

RALPH_DOGG said:


> whats going on black magic family… hows the set up coming along homie…???


were still a lil behind homie.. but we got you asap :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

THE REAL BIG M said:


> were still a lil behind homie.. but we got you asap :thumbsup:


thats whats up…


----------



## DanielDucati

Badass! :thumbsup:


THE REAL BIG M said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres jus a sample of some osn set up


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

RALPH_DOGG said:


> thats whats up…


were work'n on it.. should be done soon.. thanks for your patients :biggrin:



DanielDucati said:


> Badass! :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## ramiro6687

THE REAL BIG M said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres jus a sample of some osn set up



What's the price on something just like this? Pm me please? This set up looks bad ass.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

ramiro6687 said:


> What's the price on something just like this? Pm me please? This set up looks bad ass.


pm sent


----------



## chuy65

Any updates homie????


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

chuy65 said:


> Any updates homie????


hey give us a call at the shop 1-866-magic-33.. ask for oj.. thanks


----------



## chuy65

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## chuy65

whats the word on the setup??


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

chuy65 said:


> whats the word on the setup??


came out bad ass homie.. shipping out soon


----------



## Ilowrideinmygarage

THE REAL BIG M said:


> Here's something I played around with today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ported the suction to the face of the gear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also grooved the adapter plate ,gave it the finned look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also didn't like the look of all the hardline nuts, So I tig welded some custom "boss" to tube adapters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> this is our vintage series... starts at 1250$ as seen in pic..



Do u sell just the bearing for those motor bullet end caps?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Ilowrideinmygarage said:


> Do u sell just the bearing for those motor bullet end caps?


yes we do


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## chuy65

THE REAL BIG M said:


> came out bad ass homie.. shipping out soon


Any updates????


----------



## Big Hollywood

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Got a few more lines to polish up, I'll post pics of it in the morning


Will you guys please pm me the pricing on something like this, too? Stainless/polished lines, 3 adex, chrome tank etc.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Big Hollywood said:


> Will you guys please pm me the pricing on something like this, too? Stainless/polished lines, 3 adex, chrome tank etc.


pm sent


----------



## chuy65

Just got done opening the boxes....looks like a killer setup. thanks:thumbsup: 
How much are the bullet caps and some precut springs?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

*ATTENTION TO ALL BLACK MAGIC CUSTOMERS!!!

**THE REAL BIG M IS NO LONGER AN EMPLOYEE OF BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS!! ANY AND ALL DEALS OR PENDING DEALS YOU HAVE BEEN SPEAKING WITH BIG M ON LIL EITHER PUBLICALLY OR THREW A PM PLEASE FORWARD TO MY PM BOX OR TO THE EMAIL WHICH IS [email protected]. WE APOLOGIZE FOR ANY DELAYS IN RESPONSE AND HOPEFULLY THIS HELPS TO EXPLAIN THE PROBLEM. WE DO HAVE A NEW GUY THAT WILL BE HANDLING ALL THE LIL BLACK MAGIC RELATED SALES AND INQUIRES BUT WE ARE HAVING ISSUES SETTING UP HIS PROFILE SO FOR THE TIME BEING HE WILL BE MONITORING UNDER MY NAME. THIS THE RON EGGERS, OWNER SO I SINCERELY APOLOGIZE FOR ANY PROBLEMS THAT HAVE OCCURRED BECAUSE OF THIS TRANSITION AND WE WILL DO OUR BEST AS A COMPANY TO FIX ALL ISSUES IN A TIMELY MANNER! THANKS FOR YOUR CONTINUED SUPPORT OF OUR COMPANY AND PRODUCT LINE!!!!*​


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

:h5:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

:h5:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

T T T :wave:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

BMH #1 :h5:


----------



## Don Pedro

​


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Don Pedro said:


> ​


so very true.




















This is the new version of our OSN. completely redesigned gear...We are about to do a complete kit 2 ,3 , and 4 pumps. offered in raw billet or chrome and polished at extremely reasonable pricing...


----------



## flaked85

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> so very true.
> View attachment 1301954
> View attachment 1301962
> View attachment 1301970
> 
> 
> This is the new version of our OSN. completely redesigned gear...We are about to do a complete kit 2 ,3 , and 4 pumps. offered in raw billet or chrome and polished at extremely reasonable pricing...


pretty got dam sexy,no ****


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Here is a Vintage series kit we did 




















I got some many more, I will try to post a few each day...


----------



## flaked85

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Here is a Vintage series kit we did
> View attachment 1302058
> View attachment 1302066
> View attachment 1302074
> 
> 
> I got some many more, I will try to post a few each day...


:boink:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Here is a few, more custom OSN style set ups we had done..You know I aint been on L.I.L in a while, finally caught up, so I have some spare time to show off what we have done...



This is the older version, using the rockford gear, Now we offer a fully custom machined gear 


Here is a 3 pump



This set up is using our exclusive L.V image series line of dump...Some people hate ,because they are not a real square..But these things are selling like crack in the HOOD


----------



## mikelowsix4

Nice set up


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Thanks,,I will post more tomorrow


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ttt


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE

BLACK MAGIC COMING UP WITH NEW DESIGNS ALL THE TIME 

BMH #1


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE

B M H # 1


----------



## Madrox64

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> so very true.
> View attachment 1301954
> View attachment 1301962
> View attachment 1301970
> 
> 
> This is the new version of our OSN. completely redesigned gear...We are about to do a complete kit 2 ,3 , and 4 pumps. offered in raw billet or chrome and polished at extremely reasonable pricing...



Looks good!


----------



## Madrox64

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Here is a few, more custom OSN style set ups we had done..You know I aint been on L.I.L in a while, finally caught up, so I have some spare time to show off what we have done...
> 
> 
> 
> This is the older version, using the rockford gear, Now we offer a fully custom machined gear
> 
> 
> Here is a 3 pump
> 
> 
> 
> This set up is using our exclusive L.V image series line of dump...Some people hate ,because they are not a real square..But these things are selling like crack in the HOOD


nice


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE

Madrox64 said:


> nice


GOOD TALKING WITH YOU TODAY SIR...ILL GET THAT QUOTE TO YOU IN THE MORNING


----------



## Madrox64

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> GOOD TALKING WITH YOU TODAY SIR...ILL GET THAT QUOTE TO YOU IN THE MORNING


Thanks OJ. Can't wait to see my set up


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE

I WILL BE SENDING PROGRESS PICS REAL SOON!!


----------



## implala66

Madrox64 said:


> Thanks OJ. Can't wait to see my set up


Nice.......


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE

TTT FOR THE CLEANEST CUSTOM SET-UP'S IN THE GAME!!!


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE

:inout:


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE

TTT


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE




----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## 90coupedraggn

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Heres a pic for the Homie in Hawaii , As you requested


Ok got a newbie question for ya on this setup is there anyway to use like a new #11 marz gear on here to get the new age performance with an old school look....or do the old school compete with the new gears or can something be done like that and what wiuld something like that cost......looking at spending some turkey money......thanks


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE

90coupedraggn said:


> Ok got a newbie question for ya on this setup is there anyway to use like a new #11 marz gear on here to get the new age performance with an old school look....or do the old school compete with the new gears or can something be done like that and what wiuld something like that cost......looking at spending some turkey money......thanks


YES ANY GEAR CAN BE PUT ON OUR BLOCKS...WE ARE ACTUALLY PUTTING A MARZ #9 ON MADROX64'S SET UP SO HE CAN GET A LITTLE SNATCH...WE EVEN OFFER ACCUMULATED TANKS SO YOU COULD MAKE A PISTON PUMP IF YOUR TURKEY FEATHERS ARE LONG ENOUGH....LMAO...


----------



## Madrox64

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> YES ANY GEAR CAN BE PUT ON OUR BLOCKS...WE ARE ACTUALLY PUTTING A MARZ #9 ON MADROX64'S SET UP SO HE CAN GET A LITTLE SNATCH...WE EVEN OFFER ACCUMULATED TANKS SO YOU COULD MAKE A PISTON PUMP IF YOUR TURKEY FEATHERS ARE LONG ENOUGH....LMAO...



Yes Sir! Old school look with new age performence!


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## king debo

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> YES ANY GEAR CAN BE PUT ON OUR BLOCKS...WE ARE ACTUALLY PUTTING A MARZ #9 ON MADROX64'S SET UP SO HE CAN GET A LITTLE SNATCH...WE EVEN OFFER ACCUMULATED TANKS SO YOU COULD MAKE A PISTON PUMP IF YOUR TURKEY FEATHERS ARE LONG ENOUGH....LMAO...


Nice


----------



## indyzmosthated

How much for a two pump one tank setup with lv dumps


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

indyzmosthated said:


> How much for a two pump one tank setup with lv dumps


Kits start at 2200.00 with mini monsters and upgrade of 120 to do L.V image..and Oval tank upgrade is 150.00
so 2470.00 as a 2 pump FBSS chrome and polished kit choice of cylinders


----------



## king debo

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Kits start at 2200.00 with mini monsters and upgrade of 120 to do L.V image..and Oval tank upgrade is 150.00
> so 2470.00 as a 2 pump FBSS chrome and polished kit choice of cylinders


Is that with everything hardlined and ready to go? Any pics of the 2 pump setup? Thanks


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE

Finishing up a custom OSN kit for Lalo in S.D. " 1 OFF" type shit . Thanks to the homie Alex ($treet Fame) for getting me my chrome back to us quick and on super bling status... I love the zip zag slo down manifold with O.G Gar checks ..2 L.V Image series dumps lock wired to look O.G


----------



## Don Pedro

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> Finishing up a custom OSN kit for Lalo in S.D. " 1 OFF" type shit . Thanks to the homie Alex ($treet Fame) for getting me my chrome back to us quick and on super bling status... I love the zip zag slo down manifold with O.G Gar checks ..2 L.V Image series dumps lock wired to look O.G





:boink:


----------



## MENSITO75

how much does a vintage series kit? all i want is up and down all show chrome


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Don Pedro

T.T.T


----------



## B DOG

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Kits start at 2200.00 with mini monsters and upgrade of 120 to do L.V image..and Oval tank upgrade is 150.00
> so 2470.00 as a 2 pump FBSS chrome and polished kit choice of cylinders


Ready to order


----------



## gibby64

They are putting mine together right now!! Took a little longer then i thought it would... but quality takes time!! Black Magic gets my thumbs up for keeping up communication.


----------



## jason57

Has anyone put this on.I have a full set up an just trying to seeing if it is really worth the time to put on.I have not seen any show cars with it yet.Post some pic of cars with the osn new set up if there is any.


----------



## undercover231322

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Kits start at 2200.00 with mini monsters and upgrade of 120 to do L.V image..and Oval tank upgrade is 150.00
> so 2470.00 as a 2 pump FBSS chrome and polished kit choice of cylinders


How much for at raw, no polishing and not chromed


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## jun007

Nice setups!


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS

:thumbsup::biggrin:uffin::420:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ttt


----------



## steve 67 impala

pm sent !


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

ive had mine for over 2 years already and just now getting to install it...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

and theres mine installed...


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

That nice


----------

